# Need your help w/my decision on buying - long story



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I know I'm new here and so you don't know me but I've read enough from you all to know that you give good advice. I really need all your help with this decision... I want to make the right decision with my head as well as my heart. Here's the dilemma:
My hubby has been out of work since last fall. I've been learning and hoping to get goats this spring. He said yes, I can. However, money to buy them with is a huge issue. I already have a secure fenced area ready with the igloo dog house ready, with all the hay they need and can get their minerals and other if needed. It's just the upfront cost of buying them that is difficult right now. So, if money were no object I wouldn't get these two goats but since it is I am seriously considering buying them. They are a 12 week old weather and 12 week old doeling. Their father has been the Grand Champion Buck and Best of Show the last two years at the big fair here. He is registered, their moms aren't registered but look very nice. 

I had planned on getting Nigerian Dwarfs, an unregistered wether and a registered doeling. But, the cost for a registered doeling is around $200 here. I can't pay that this year. So, I decided to get an unregistered doeling. I do want to breed her in the future - the last couple of years both registered and unregistered kids seem to be selling well in this area. 

I found a man yesterday that has a wether and doeling available. His price is $35 for each. They have horns, I didn't want my goats to have horns but some people say it's no big deal, especially with smaller goats???? He said that the Buck and Does are both CAE free so I'm understanding that to mean that the kids will be CAE free. When I starting asking him about getting them dehorned, if the doe could be registered, etc. he said I've done too much reading and I'm over thinking everything! He says he sells them so cheap for 4H kids, to help them out but he sells them for that same price to anyone. And, that at that price I shouldn't be asking for/about anything. When we left last night he said he would call me today so I could go get them tonight. He hasn't called me. I could tell he wasn't happy about all my questions so I don't think he's going to call me and is probably hoping I won't call him. 

This man uses the same vet that I do so I know he takes good care of his animals - he just doesn't like me because I've done to much research. 

Should I pursue these two kids? If I don't, I very likely will not find any other goats that I can afford to buy this year.... so, I will have to wait another year (I think it will kill me  but maybe that's what I need to do.). 

Please give me your advice on what you would do?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

To me, this doesnt sound right. He should be happy that you did all the research you did to better yourself. Most if not all breeders I know are all about answering questions and helping people learn more about goats. I am not sure if I would pursue these kids or not.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I know this isn't what you want to hear. But don't do it, if you have children dairy horns can be dangerous, especially while they are growing.

Either wait or you could go to PetFinder.com and look for some goats to adopt.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm hard decision. nice price, but at what cost to you? 

Anyone I know is never upset that you did your research that is a GREAT thing in their mind. Something isn't right. Unless he is just the "they are livestock" type and doesn't think about them being pets.

Now when you saw them were they friendly? if not an unfriendly goat with horns from a breeder who isn't very open.... it wouldn't be my first choice.


as to the horns issue - that is personal preference. I like mine disbudded but I have a horned wether - he is just a doll. But he knows how to use his horns on the other girls which bothers me. Other then that he is great.

I wish I could tell you either way, I hope my musings are of some help.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Personally I think the fact that they have horns is the least of the problems. As for that, you could probably band them.

The thing that bothers me is the fact that the guy seems annoyed that you have done your homework, personally I won't sell to someone that hasn't done their research. I think some think because they are selling cheap people should just be happy to hand over the cash, but questions don't cost anything! 

If it was me it'd depend on how badly I wanted the goats vs. whether or not I want to deal w/ a grouchy seller. You could look at it this way if you get them they will most likely have a much better home then what they may end up w/ if you leave them. Although, unless he can show proof that the parents were tested for CAE I wouldn't take his word for it. 

We can't tell you what to do, you will have to make that decision for yourself. Good luck, I hope you let us know what you deside.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder, where do you live? I might know of some unregistered goats you may could get.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

The fact that he dosen't like you asking questions makes me kind of concerned. I love answering peoples questions, and am glad that they ask them. Hard decision.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

It's possible he's just a grump but it worries me too. There are diseases like CL that if you bring back to your land, can cause problems for years. 
I asked the right questions when I bought my first two registered, not inexpensive goats and still ended up with one having CL so bad that I hasd to put her down after much expense. I would certianly not get these goats without a person who really knows goats looking them over. 
The real expense with animals is their daily care not the initial expense. You can find great goats that are inexpensive and poor goats that cost a lot. But I think that having a little cushion financially for that unexpected need might be worth the wait. If they do have a problem, how are you going to deal with it? The real good deal in an animal is a healthy one.
Having said that, I do understand that you hate to pass up a good deal due to insecurity. But I would listen to that small voice that says there is a problem here. He said CAE free but has he tested- can he show you paperwork? DId he bottle raise on clean milk? 
Check with rescue places - they usually will tell you what problems exist with their adoptees.
Whatever you decide to do, good luck with them.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

You're between a rock and a hard place.

*Pros*

Seller verbalized knowledge of CAE, has verbally guaranteed that they are CAE free, and has a known vet.

Seller has a reputation of good care for his animals.

The animals appear healthy to buyer.

The price is right.

*Cons*

Seller has a bad attitude.

*Buy the goats.*


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

You guys have been great with your thought out answers. Thank you. My gut has been telling me to say no to these goats and I need to listen to my 'inner workings' - so I'm not getting them. I should be ecstatic about bringing home baby goats (and I really, really am); just not these.

It bothers me too much that he was upset that I was asking questions. I, too, would never sell to someone who didn't ask lots of questions and I would ask them questions as to their reasons for wanting to buy my animal. He didn't care ... just hand over the money and leave with them.

So - I remain sad and goatless ... for the time being.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

where are you located??


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you made the right choice by not getting them. Horns are really annoying, trust me! Even with small goats, horns are still a problem to me.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Cinder, 

I really am wanting to know where you are located. I have some babies fixing to be born that are not registered and also some wethers that could use a new home - and an AGS buck - and....... LOL!!!

Please let me know as I would be willing to help you if you are somewhat close!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Kelebec- Sorry, I've been on the phone most of the day looking for ... goats! 

I live SE of Denver, Colorado. I have found other wethers but not Registered Doelings. I did talk with a man this morning who was recommended to me and he has kids due to be born in April so he's going to call me then. He was great! He asked me questions and was very happy to hear what I've learned so far ... that's how it should be. The only problem is that if he has two for me I still have to wait until June to bring them home!!  BUT ... that's better than a year from now so I'm psyched. There are other goats out there...


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

I think you made a good choice. With any animal, it is always best to start out with as good as you can get and not make impulse buys. I bought my 2 horned wethers really cheap when I first got into goats, but now I have a dairy doe and the boys are really a headache. $35 just seems soooo low for a doe. Adding it to his not wanting you to ask questions, I would be wary too.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I typically sell my unregistered does for 50.00, bucks for 45.00, and wethers for 40.00 BUT I have stipulations.

I must know who their vet is and talk with the vet on how they care for their animals.
I must know where they live (own/rent)
Signed contract that I get the goat back if for some reason they can not keep the goat - regardless of age
I want to know if they have other goats / animals

If a person sounds shady or I do not like the responses to the questions, I will not sell to them. I have had to turn down one person - and I just told them that the baby was approved to another home, and they seemed ok with it -


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

Way to go Cinder, trust your gut. :thumb:


----------

